# OPERACIONES ARITMETICAS, USANDO USERFORM



## Donaldo Gordillo (Feb 18, 2002)

Estoy intentando trabajar con Userform, sumando varios campos, para obtener un resultado, como puedo ir acumulandolos en Excel como base de datos, para manipularlos posteriormente, en otras palabras: Cada vez que utilize el formulario, que me vaya agregando un registro nuevo y en un momento volver a consultarlo, se puede hacer????


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 18, 2002)

> On 2002-02-18 09:28, Donaldo Gordillo wrote:
> Estoy intentando trabajar con Userform, sumando varios campos, para obtener un resultado, como puedo ir acumulandolos en Excel como base de datos, para manipularlos posteriormente, en otras palabras: Cada vez que utilize el formulario, que me vaya agregando un registro nuevo y en un momento volver a consultarlo, se puede hacer????



Si entiendo bien, lo que quiere es poner cada "resultado" en una celda nueva, para que los resultados anteriores queden, cierto ?

Esto se hace así:

Range("A65536").End(xlUp).Offset(1) = Resultado

Estoy poniendo el nuevo resultado en la siguiente celda "disponible" en la columna A.


----------



## Donaldo Gordillo (Feb 18, 2002)

Gracias Juan Pablo, estoy de acuerdo con tu sugerencia, sin embargo utilizo más columnas, aproximadamente de la A a la Y. Por otra parte, lo que no inclui en la pregunta anterior es la siguiente: Tengo una base de datos: Código1, Codigo2, Descripción, cuando utilizo UserForm con la opción de TextBox, sí relaciono el Código1, no logró que me muestre la descripción correcta, me relaciona el primer item y no así el que deseo visualizar, esto creo que sería fácil en Access, pero en este momento no lo puedo utilizar.

Nuevamente gracias,

DGordillo


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 18, 2002)

Creo que lo que necesita es usar la función BUSCARV de Excel, buscando el código1, y "trayendo" la descripción.

Para usarla en VBA hay que usarla así:

Resultado = Application.VLookup(Codigo, Rango, NoColumna, 0)

Este resultado se puede poner como el texto de un TextBox


----------

